# Shetland pony stallion - pastel painting



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

omg that is class


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

wow! that is incredible! great job! so realistic!!!!!

VB


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

you do beautiful work, nice website too.


----------



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW! Thats amaazing!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, it looks like he's reaching off the page!


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

Do you have a job in the art industry by any chance?

Great painting btw.


----------



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone, much appreciated! 

@cheply: Yes, I guess you could say that - I am a professional artist; most of my pet portraits are commissions. I am also a horsey person though so I like to 'share' my work as I haven't got my own horse anymore that I can show off. Glad you like my painting!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, that is stunning!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, your amazing, would love your talent


----------



## cheply (Jul 27, 2009)

> @cheply: Yes, I guess you could say that - I am a professional artist; most of my pet portraits are commissions. I am also a horsey person though so I like to 'share' my work as I haven't got my own horse anymore that I can show off. Glad you like my painting!


So that is your full-time job? Do you mind my asking, do you make a good living on that?

I ask because, I'm going to art school this fall, and have no idea what I'm going to do with it. I have always tucked my art away in the closet because I figured I could never make a living off of it and it was silly to try. Well, after trying to avoid it for a few years, I find it impossible, so I am biting the bullet and going to school for art. I just want to know what's out there ... and if I'm going to be working at a restaurant for the rest of my life, Haha!


----------

